# Rossie



## rossie (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi My Name Is Ros And I Am From Cornwall And Just Got Diagnosed Two Days Ago...am Nervous As Been Ill For So Long And Yet Pleased That Some Of My Problems Have Been Diagnosed....i Go To See The Nurse For The First Time On Wednesday ( 3 Days )....dont Know What To Expect Except That My Food Intake Will Change Overnight...i Have Not Wanted To Carry On For Quite A While Because I Have Felt So Ill And Depressed Since Last Year...maybe There Is A Light At The End Of The Tunnel After All...


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Rossie and a warm welcome to the forum,so pleased you found this place so early ,make sure you think up some questions you need to ask the nurse write a list for yourself so you don't forget or we can maybe help you on that score.

Please think about purchasing the following book it's is an amazing read and a good price http://www.amazon.co.uk/Type-Diabet...8048/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339330983&sr=8-1

You not alone and will find that the people in this place are so amazing and friendly so don't be shy and ask any questions anytime x


----------



## Janine (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Rossie  Welcome to the forum.
 I was diagnosed type 2 last January. I was very  scared and worried by it all. I stumbled upon this forum a week or so ago and have learnt sooo much from it.
People here are so very supportive and friendly and offer good advice. I am sure like me you will be reasured and find it relatively easy to cope with.
Good luck


----------



## Mark T (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Ros


----------



## rossie (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you for all your lovely messages...It feels good not to be alone.The one main thing i am hoping is that this tiredness and lethargy i have all the time will get better with medication and diet. It takes all my time to get up in the mornings.Does anyone get blurred vision. I have in my right eye. I put it down to the Ramsey Hunt i have but not so sure now. I also fall to the left so am hoping someone else has the same...


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2012)

rossie said:


> Thank you for all your lovely messages...It feels good not to be alone.The one main thing i am hoping is that this tiredness and lethargy i have all the time will get better with medication and diet. It takes all my time to get up in the mornings.Does anyone get blurred vision. I have in my right eye. I put it down to the Ramsey Hunt i have but not so sure now. I also fall to the left so am hoping someone else has the same...



Hi Rossi maybe your levels are still abit high at the minute,my blurred vision if i get it is usually a sign im running high which for me is 11+.The feelings of tiredness will pass in time your still new to this so give it time and hopefully you will start feeling better and yourself again.The appointment you have on Wednesday will help enlighten you some more im sure.Diabetes is a steep learning curve but you will get there.....


----------



## rossie (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank You Steff. Will Post My Results Wednesday As It Will Not Mean Much To Me.....x


----------



## rossie (Jun 14, 2012)

*First Readings*

my first two readings were 11.4 and 7.2.....nurse didnt say what it meant but that i had to strict diet for 4 weeks and then i have a double appointment for an assesment ......still in the dark but guess 7.2 is good ???? big difference in two readings...first was a bllod one i think and the 2nd was a fasting one....so maybe i havent got it ???...will see i guess at the end of the four weeks....had porridge no sugar this morning instead of toast biscuits and coffee....lunch at a friends was a ready meal peehaps not good..!! and tea is beans on toast...so hoping that is good..dont know...its a huge amount less then i normally eat...no snacks at all today..2 x jugs of water as dont know if i can have coffee.....:


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Rossie, is it the nurse who has told you what you should eat until your assessment? I'm guessing from what you say that the first number (11.4) may have been your HbA1c which gives an indication of what your blood sugar levels have been like over the past 6-12 weeks - if that's what it is then it is quite high (I was 11.8 when diagnosed, a non-diabetic will be somewhere between 4 and 5.5). The second sounds like a fingerprick test before you have eaten anything. If so, then it is just above range, but higher than someone without diabetes would get.

The main thing to bear in mind about diabetes is that it is mainly the carbohydrates in your diet that will raise your blood sugar levels. Don't worry too much about that at the moment, but it would be very useful for you to keep a food diary of everything you eat and drink each day - if you can record the carbohydrate content too that would be especially useful. You can usually find out what carbs are in something by looking at the packaging or using a book like *Collins Gem - Carb Counter*. This will help when you have your assessment so that you can go through it and see if there are things that could be changed to better options etc.

Coffee is fine as long as you don't put sugar in it (use sweetener instead if you like it sweet - I use Sweetex). As you like toast and bread I would suggest getting some Burgen soya and linseed bread - most supermarlets sell it and it is one of the best (and tastiest!) breads to have when you have diabetes. 

Please ask if there is anything you are not sure about, we're all here for you!


----------



## newbs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Rossie, welcome to the forum - I'm from Cornwall too.  Hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## rossie (Jun 15, 2012)

*First Readings*

thank you for you message...i understand it a bit better now..wish the nurse had explained it like this..i will keep a record of everything and fingers crossed....i have cut out all the snacks and have a bowl of fruit salad on the side... its a start....i was eating really bad because i was worried why i felt so ill......visicous circle.......at least i know i can do something now to feel better......I know i have a lot to learn but this is the first step....thank you again....


----------



## jalapino (Jun 15, 2012)

rossie said:


> thank you for you message...i understand it a bit better now..wish the nurse had explained it like this..i will keep a record of everything and fingers crossed....i have cut out all the snacks and have a bowl of fruit salad on the side... its a start....i was eating really bad because i was worried why i felt so ill......visicous circle.......at least i know i can do something now to feel better......I know i have a lot to learn but this is the first step....thank you again....



Hi rosie lots of good infomation from every one on here to help you, i changed my diet 2 months ago since finding out i had diabetes and what a change it makes!!! for me diet is working well so good luck


----------



## rossie (Jun 16, 2012)

*Legs*



jalapino said:


> Hi rosie lots of good infomation from every one on here to help you, i changed my diet 2 months ago since finding out i had diabetes and what a change it makes!!! for me diet is working well so good luck



AM HAVING PROBLEMS WITH TINGLING IN MY LEGS BETWEEN THE KNEE AND ANKLE...NOT HURTING JUST ANNOYING...IS THIS PART OF IT OR AM I BEING PARANOID...???? PLEASE..


----------



## trophywench (Jun 16, 2012)

Well it sounds awfully like diabetic neuropathy Rossie, get to the doctors and get it diagnosed properly - as it could be something else anyway.

If it is neuropathy, getting your blood sugar under control is urgent and if you can - it may be possible to reverse it.  If you leave it and don't get your BG under control, it is only likely to get worse and become irreversible - so get going before it's too late, is my advice!

Inidentally if you can get your BG down and the nerves start to heal, they can often give you pain whilst they do that, so you would need to grit your teeth and plod on, in the hope that they are healing and not going the other way.

Good luck !


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2012)

rossie said:


> AM HAVING PROBLEMS WITH TINGLING IN MY LEGS BETWEEN THE KNEE AND ANKLE...NOT HURTING JUST ANNOYING...IS THIS PART OF IT OR AM I BEING PARANOID...???? PLEASE..



Hi Rossie, this may be related to your diabetes. Often, when people are newly-diagnosed and they start making adjustments to their diet and lifestyle, and possibly also taking medications, they get this sensation. It is usually temprary and caused by your body (and your nerves in particular) getting used to the changes in your blood sugar levels. If it is troubling you then do speak to your nurse or doctor and they should be able to reassure you


----------



## rossie (Jun 16, 2012)

*tingling*



trophywench said:


> Well it sounds awfully like diabetic neuropathy Rossie, get to the doctors and get it diagnosed properly - as it could be something else anyway.
> 
> If it is neuropathy, getting your blood sugar under control is urgent and if you can - it may be possible to reverse it.  If you leave it and don't get your BG under control, it is only likely to get worse and become irreversible - so get going before it's too late, is my advice!
> 
> ...



thank you ..will do


----------



## rossie (Jun 16, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hi Rossie, this may be related to your diabetes. Often, when people are newly-diagnosed and they start making adjustments to their diet and lifestyle, and possibly also taking medications, they get this sensation. It is usually temprary and caused by your body (and your nerves in particular) getting used to the changes in your blood sugar levels. If it is troubling you then do speak to your nurse or doctor and they should be able to reassure you



thank you for the info...


----------



## retired teacher (Jun 16, 2012)

rossie said:


> my first two readings were 11.4 and 7.2.....nurse didnt say what it meant but that i had to strict diet for 4 weeks and then i have a double appointment for an assesment ......still in the dark but guess 7.2 is good ???? big difference in two readings...first was a bllod one i think and the 2nd was a fasting one....so maybe i havent got it ???...will see i guess at the end of the four weeks....had porridge no sugar this morning instead of toast biscuits and coffee....lunch at a friends was a ready meal peehaps not good..!! and tea is beans on toast...so hoping that is good..dont know...its a huge amount less then i normally eat...no snacks at all today..2 x jugs of water as dont know if i can have coffee.....:


try porridge with some friut instead of sugar - or if your intake  of fruit is restricted try mixing a bit of cinammon with the porridge to give it some taste


----------



## rossie (Jun 16, 2012)

retired teacher said:


> try porridge with some friut instead of sugar - or if your intake  of fruit is restricted try mixing a bit of cinammon with the porridge to give it some taste



thank you...any help is always welcome...having a tough time eating right..am all over the place..if someone said eat this and this and this i would be o.k...but am eating all wrong i know it..


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2012)

rossie said:


> thank you...any help is always welcome...having a tough time eating right..am all over the place..if someone said eat this and this and this i would be o.k...but am eating all wrong i know it..



Why not post up your menu each day so that other members can give you any pointers on what may be good or otherwise, and what sort of changes might be beneficial? Ideally, you should be able to maintain a good flexibility with your diet, but just learn what things might be OK in reduced portions, what things can be substituted by similar items that are more 'diabete-friendly' and what things you should reserve for special, occasional treats


----------



## Mark T (Jun 16, 2012)

rossie said:


> ...2 x jugs of water as dont know if i can have coffee.....:


The jury seems to be out for if coffee is truly bad for blood glucose control, if seen people say that their numbers were largely unchanged and others with big rises.

However, I've swapped to decaffeinated coffee since the caffeine was making me a bit peaky sometimes.  You can find some decent decaff's which don't taste so bad.

Decaff would also be better for your blood pressure, as caffeine will raise it a tad (something to do with triggering adrenaline I believe).


----------



## rossie (Jun 17, 2012)

*Days Menu*



Northerner said:


> Why not post up your menu each day so that other members can give you any pointers on what may be good or otherwise, and what sort of changes might be beneficial? Ideally, you should be able to maintain a good flexibility with your diet, but just learn what things might be OK in reduced portions, what things can be substituted by similar items that are more 'diabete-friendly' and what things you should reserve for special, occasional treats



breakfast: beans on 2 Xtoast substituted white for grain brown
mid morning: two bananas
Lunch: mackeral on toast in a chilli sauce
mid afternoon: strawberries and a banana
evening : 2 x sausages..1 x egg..cup beans.. dry fried mushroms
2 x jugs orange squash
1 x jug water

GOOD  GRIEF :WRITTEN DOWN THAT LOOKS REALLY BAD....!!!!!! !


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2012)

rossie said:


> breakfast: beans on 2 Xtoast substituted white for grain brown
> mid morning: two bananas
> Lunch: mackeral on toast in a chilli sauce
> mid afternoon: strawberries and a banana
> ...



It could be far worse, and this is a learning exercise, so don't be too hard on yourself  For a non-diabetic this doesn't look unhealthy - lots of fruit there and substituting the white bread is an excellent choice. I'd suggest the following:

Breakfast: Some people find that they are particularly insulin-resistant in the mornings, so try to avoid carbs as much as possible - things like toast, cereal or porridge don't work very well for them. This isn't true of everyone so you need to experiment - do you have a meter and test strips you can use to monitor your reactions? You might find that a low carb breakfast is better - something like the sausages and mushrooms or tomatoes, eggs etc. If you'd prefer toast I'd recommend getting some Burgen soya and linseed bread - very yummy and lower in carbs than most grain breads, plus it is low GI.

Mid-morning: Two bananas is a lot of carbs. I'd look to change this to something much lower in carbs like perhaps nuts, cold meats, cheese, or perhaps something like a couple of oatcakes that would be much less carbs than a banana. If you do want fruit, then a handful of berries would be better.

Lunch: Mackerel is good! 

Mid-afternoon: Make sure the banana is not too ripe, and it will help with your levels if you have been fairly active during the day - maybe managed to get a couple of brisk half-hour walks in 

Evening meal: Nice and low in carbs - make sure the sausages are high-quality, with a high meat percentage, cheaper sausages are packed with rusk/breadcrumbs increasing the carbs.

Orange squash: make sure it is a low/no sugar variety. I'm  big tea drinker myself, so not sure what the best squashes are to buy.

Hope that helps!


----------



## rossie (Jun 17, 2012)

*Thank You*



Northerner said:


> It could be far worse, and this is a learning exercise, so don't be too hard on yourself  For a non-diabetic this doesn't look unhealthy - lots of fruit there and substituting the white bread is an excellent choice. I'd suggest the following:
> 
> Breakfast: Some people find that they are particularly insulin-resistant in the mornings, so try to avoid carbs as much as possible - things like toast, cereal or porridge don't work very well for them. This isn't true of everyone so you need to experiment - do you have a meter and test strips you can use to monitor your reactions? You might find that a low carb breakfast is better - something like the sausages and mushrooms or tomatoes, eggs etc. If you'd prefer toast I'd recommend getting some Burgen soya and linseed bread - very yummy and lower in carbs than most grain breads, plus it is low GI.
> 
> ...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2012)

rossie said:


> YES IT DOES....CAN YOU RECOMMEND SOME SWEET SNACKS AS I AM CRAVING THE BISCUITS I ATE MOST DAYS.....THANKS



How about sugar-free jellies? Hartley's do some powdered ones that you make up with hot and cold water. I make them up into 5 125 ml pots per sachet (I use washed out yoghurt pots ) Yum!


----------



## rossie (Jun 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> How about sugar-free jellies? Hartley's do some powdered ones that you make up with hot and cold water. I make them up into 5 125 ml pots per sachet (I use washed out yoghurt pots ) Yum!



i saw a recipe for almond biscuits on the site but cannot find it now....should have took the writers name ....will learn next time...lol..


----------



## rossie (Jun 18, 2012)

*new book*

have just downloaded to my kobo....WHAT ON EARTH CAN I EAT...by...ALAN SHANLEY...is this a good book for a newby to read please ...have ordered steff's suggestion but not arrived yet....


----------



## Northerner (Jun 18, 2012)

rossie said:


> have just downloaded to my kobo....WHAT ON EARTH CAN I EAT...by...ALAN SHANLEY...is this a good book for a newby to read please ...have ordered steff's suggestion but not arrived yet....



Alan is a well-respected member of many forums, including this one, I am sure it will be a good read


----------

